# Another rat?



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My boys are almost 2 years old now and I found out Jay may have a tumor. Bob loves Jay and I have a feeling the Jay my pass alot sooner than Bob  I know that Bob is going to take it hard and I was wondering if I should introduce a new baby sooner rather than later so that Bob would have a friend to be with and get comfort from. Not sure....what do you all think?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

but you already know my thought LoL


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes I just got it! lol. For some reason its not telling me when I get a new msg.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

It's hard to say what would be a good answer. Younger rats can sometimes overwhelm and aggravate older rats. On the other hand, a slightly older or adult rat could be seen as a threat by Bob and Jay, which could lead to scuffles. Personally, I don't think bringing in a new rat would comfort your boys - it would probably just upset them/stress them out. Though, you could definitely give it a try, but remember two things: 

1.) Quarantine the new rat for 2-3 weeks in a different apartment/house to make sure they don't have any viruses or ailments. It has to be a completely different airspace, so it can't be in the same house that Jay and Bob are in.

2.) If introductions don't go well, you'll have to get a second cage, and the new rat a friend of his own.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

me niether LoL i just watch to see where you are and wait to check it LoL


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Klardae had a lump when I first got her that turned out to be a simple abcess. He may be fine, I'd suspect abcess before tumor. Still needs a vet, however.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's a good idea, when i got Topaz from moms friend she told me i could bring her back if she wasn't at home after 14 business days. I don't know where you plan to get the new little one but if they have this policy you should be fine  sure 14 days is about 2 weeks a little over (not inclu. weekends). If your going to a breeder they should understand and possible take the little one back if things don't work out? LOL you know all this already lol so my vote is yes. I read your posts and i know you know what to do should you get another little one.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I already took him to a vet. He doesnt know and the only way to find out is to get a sample of it and take it to a lab to be tested. Just the test alone is $50 and to have it removed (if its a tumor) will be $200. Im going to be checking to see if its an abscess tomorrow.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Night- I would deff. get the little on his/her own cage and I would quarantine as well. 

Bob is very loving! I think he would except a new rat into him home. You can never be too sure though. >.<


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't believe just seeing if it's a tumor or abscess costs $50  Usually all they do is aspirate it (poke it with a needle) and then look at the contents under a microscope. Takes about 5 minutes. 

Abscesses sometimes develop a dark spot on them, so look for that also. Warm compresses work wonders to bring abscesses to a head.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

my vet charges alot to do that to (their specialist) i have a regular check up vet and a specialist vet LoL


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

For an aspirate, my vet doesn't even charge me for it. But, for something like a biopsy that *does* need to be sent out to a lab, it's $83.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Night, you're very lucky! My vet charged me $60 to aspirate . Often though if the abcess is in a non-threatening spot I can do it myself. Lestat used to have a monthly abcess problem :roll:


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

My vet's insane. She doesn't even charge me for x-rays  

I think she does this because, between myself and my friend Kaia, she's learned a whole **** of a lot about rats. I first went to her when my regular vet wasn't in (they work at the same clinic), and I liked her so much that I started taking all of my rats to her. Then I got my mom to take our lab, Chloe to her, then the cats... the rest is history. I've recommended her to NUMEROUS rat owners in the area, so she's quickly becoming very popular and is learning more and more. I love my vet


----------

